
A troll turned on #haskell - ColinWright
https://gist.github.com/quchen/5280339
======
Nadya
>Iceland_jack . o O ( feels like Haskellers would invite Jehova's witnesses in
for tea just to proselatize Haskell to them )

Heh... had a good laugh at that.

~~~
Iceland_jack

      *proselytize
    

This has annoyed me for a while now

~~~
Nadya
_looks at name_

Well, well, well.... we meet at last... I was going to fix the typo but
decided to keep the quote authentic.

Thank you for the humor.

------
ffn
TIL ghcjs is a thing; I tried using fay some years back and it had a lot of
issues not properly compiling on my machine.

